# PHP Script per Crontab ausführen



## Lukasz (19. Oktober 2006)

Guten abend!

Ich habe ein PHP Script welches ich als Cronjob über Crontab von Unix ausführen möchte. Leider mache ich irgend einen Fehler.


```
/var/www/vhosts/xhost.de/httpdocs/crons/cron1.php >/dev/null
```

Ich führe das Script in der Crontab als root aus.

Doch das script wird nicht abgerufen.

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Mamphil (19. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

musst du nicht den PHP-Interpreter manuell aufrufen und das Script als Parameter übergeben? So z. B.
*/5 * * * * /usr/bin/php /var/www/vhosts/xhost.de/httpdocs/crons/cron1.php > /dev/null

Vielleicht solltest du die Ausgabe auch erstmal in eine Log-Datei schreiben...

Mamphil


----------



## Dr Dau (2. November 2006)

Hallo!

Ich weiss ja nicht wie es bei anderen aussieht, aber ich musste PHP als CGI installieren, damit mir PHP auch auf der Shell zur Verfügung steht.
Ausserdem muss ich (sowohl auf der Shell als auch per Cronjob) den PHP-Interpreter ausführen und diesem mitteilen welches Script geparst werden soll.
Mamphil liegt also schon richtig..... nur dass der Pfad zum PHP-Interpreter eigentlich nicht gebraucht wird..... schaden tut er aber auch nicht (solange der Pfad korrekt ist).

Wenn es dann nicht funktioniert, dann setze mal als erste Zeile

```
#!/usr/bin/php
```
im Script ein und mache das Script ggf. auch ausführbar (brauchte ich beides bei mir nicht machen).

Mehr zu dem Thema "PHP auf der Kommandozeile" findest Du auch auf php.net.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

